
Announcing Leaf 0.2 – “fastest” Machine Learning Framework - hobofan
https://github.com/autumnai/leaf/blob/5bab0f6b7a14e1281ed67257e36a29777946e928/RELEASE.md
======
benjaminbollen
Amazing work ! Looks like you've put a lot of work in the new release. Will
test.

